# freezing canned nacho cheese?



## ladymother (May 9, 2011)

So my kids and my SO like the cheesy dip stuff in a jar. . . I costs a lot for those lil jars, but they like to mix it with the homemade salsa....
when i went shopping today, I tried to save money by buying one of those gigantic cans of "aged Cheddar nacho cheese"... much cheaper per ounce, but no way are they eating the whole can before it goes bad.

I was thinking of dividing it up in freezer bags and freezing it.... has anyone done this? I searched the web without much luck :/ 

Thanks!


----------



## Ms.Lilly (Jun 23, 2008)

My MIL does it all of the time and says it works great.


----------



## ladymother (May 9, 2011)

Awesome! Thank you Ms.Lilly!


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I've done it and it's okay. Then I searched old posts here to see about re-canning it and now that's how I do it. I like it better that way. Ready to use when we want it and it doesn't take up freezer space, pints pc for 25 mins.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

What I do with it is to use it when the can is opened and then the extra gets made into burritos and frozen. It freezes fine that way.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I've frozen it before. I thaws out sort of gel-like and sometimes separates, but stirring it while heating it blends it all back together again.


----------



## breestephens (Oct 29, 2008)

I can it to. Never had a problem.


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

I just heard about canning it. 

So I did a big can up in 8oz jars and sent to my grown children.

They prefer Que Bueno brand and see it in #10 size only, so they were delighted.

I am keeping this in mind for future birthdays!

Besides, who can afford to buy it in those little jars?


----------

